# integy indi octane question



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i just bought this conditioner used for $5 and it says nicd on it. will this thing work for my 3800-4200's?


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

yes it will. just be sure to unscrew each cell as the lights go out or it will damage the cell

Rusty NutZ


----------



## nate00 (Jan 14, 2007)

i just thought because it said "nicd" on it, it wasnt for nimh.


----------

